# كيف يتلمذ الاباء قلوب الابناء



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الدرس الثالث

كيف يتلمذ الاباء قلوب الابناء 
كان فية قصة جميلة لطفل اسمة جوني وفي احدى مرات اللعب قام هذا الطفل بكسر الفازة الجميلة الموجودة في المنزل اثناء لعب الكرة في المنزل كانت تطلعات الاب والام لجوني ان يصبح لاعب كرة شهير وفي نفس الوقت كانت التعليمات لا تلعب بالكرة في البيت والسؤال*_هل هناك تىناقض في هذة القصة ؟_*
هل ينبغي ان ان يتدرب جوني ليصبح لاعب كرة شهير ؟
واذا كان الان كذلك هل فعل مثل كسر الفازة تحتاج الي ان يمنع عن اللعب او او يستمر رغم المنع ليحقق رضى والدية *_ماذا يفعل _*الاباء امام هذة الاختيارات 
اختيارات الاباء ام الابناء 
*دائما يبتغي الاباء حياة افضل لابنائهم لذلك يبذلون كل الجهد في محاولة حماية الاولاد من الوقوع في الاخطاء معتمدين على خبراتهم التي اجتازوا حتي لا يتجنب الاولاد المرور في خبرات مؤلمة مصلين لاجل ابنائهم حتى لا يخوضوا في تجارب مؤلمة و البعض الاخر من الاباء يتركون الحرية للابناء لممارسة الانشطة التي يحبونها من ركوب دراجات ولعب على الكمبيوتر وامور اخرى 
*ماهي الطريقة المثالية في تربية الاطفال تربية مسيحية هل يترك الطفل يفعل ما يريد ام يتدخل الاباء في الاختيارات هناك بعض النقاط الهامة التي يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار :-
يجب على الاسرة ان تشجع علي تعلم رياضة ما لذلك اذا وجدت ان طفلك يميلالى رياضة ما لابد تشجيعة علي تعلمها حيث يتوافر لة الفرصة خلال الرياضة ان يتواجدمع ابواة لكن لابد من ان تكون رياضة تنمي المبادئ المسيحية متجنبين البرامج الرياضية التي تغرس افكار عالمية مثل ان تفوز هو اهم شئ في الحياة 
من الجيد ان يتعلم الطفل منذ الصغر ان يرتبط ويشارك الاخرين لذلك علينا ان نوفر الفرصة ليلعب الطفل مع اطفال اخرين وعلينا ان نسعى لذلك منذ الصغر لكن لابد من مشاركة اطفال لديهم قدر كافي من المبادئ المسيحية حتى يتعلم كيف يخدم الاخرين 

*ويتعلم الطفل كيف يستمع الى الاخرين من الاطفال ولا سيما الغير قادرين على الكلام وهذا ما سوف يكون لة تاثير كبير علية 
من المهم ان نحارب الانانية في حياة الطفل مثل اصرارة ان ينفرد بلعبة واحدة دون بقية الاطفال 

-ضرورة ان ينمو الطفل في بيت يعرف قيمة قراءة كلمة الله وحفظ الايات واهمية المذبح العائلي وحياة الصلاة مع ملاحظة ان هذة الممارسات الروحية بدون ايمان ميتة (يعقوب 2 :14-26)

فاذا كان الطفل يستمع عن شخية اللة لكنة لا يري هذة الحياة في الوالدين سوف تكون هناك مشكلة كبيرة من المهم تعليم الطفل ان يدافع عن نفسة وعن ايمانة ففي هذة السن الصغيرة احيانا يفصح الطفل ان يتجاهل من هم اقوى منة لكن الحقيقة يجب ان يتعلم الطفل في هذة السن كيف يتعامل مع من هم اقوى منة وان يحب اعداءة ويصلي لمن يسيئ الية (رومية 12: 19-21)

_*مبدأ الاحترام والطاعة 

*_هناك قول ان الاحترام شيئا يكتسب لكن لكن هذا يقوم على اي مبدأ 

كتابي المقدس يوصي الابناء ان يطيعوا والديهم ويقدموا الاحترام الكامل (افسس 6: 1-3)(تثنية 5 -16)



وهذة الايات تنفي بشدة مبدأ العالم اننا نعيش مأساة صعبة في هذة الايام حيث يتبادل اولادنا ما يقدمة التليفزيون من صور واغاني وثقافة مزعجة وهذة كلها تجتمع معا لتجذب الاولاد بعيدا عن الحياة المسيحية اذا تمكن الطفل من استخدام الريموت كنترول الخاص بالدش او سوف تصبح افلام الكارتون هي الطريق ليتحول الى مرحلة عممرية اخرى تشاهد فيها افلام اباحية وهذة معلومات تسئ الى عقل الطفل وتهدم كل ما يحاول الوالدين بناءة ان القيم المسيحية مثل احترام الكبار والامانة والاستقامة والتواضع لا تتواجد في الاطفال بالفطرة بل ينبغي ان تشدد علي تعليمها للاطفال واذا لا نعلم اطفالنا هذة القيم سيعلم العالم مبادئ وقيم اخرى  

ان دور الاب والام هو تعليم الطفل الفرق بين القيم المسيحية والقيم العالمية وهذا ما يجعل الاطفال شخصيات سوية في المستقبل تستطيع ان تواجة الحياة سو يبقى الاطفال مديونون لوالديهم اذا تعلموا هذة القيم العظيمة التي هي اساس سلوكي لمواجهة ضغوط الحياة 

لذلك علي الاباء 

1-البعد عن توجية اللوم القاسى بطرق عينية 

2-التعليم والتلمذة الدائم وليس عند الحاجة    

3- تجنب حياة الرياء والنفاق كاباء
_*كيف تساعد الطفل على نمو الارادة الشخصية  *_

تبدأ الارادة عند الطفل من اليوم الاول يتعلم ان يزحف بنفسة علي الارض وتظهر قوة ارادة الاباء في الايام الاولى من الطفولة ولان الطفل في منتهى الذكاء سوف يقوم بمحاولة كسر قائمة الممنوعات التي وضعها الاباء لحفظ سلامة الطفل لكن بعد وقت ينسى الاباء قائمة الممنوعات هذة وبالتالي يشعر الاطفال بامكانية كسر القواعدد التي وضعها الوالدين لضرورة عودة قائمة الممنوعات وتبدأ حرب الارادة مرة اخرى لكن من الضروري لحسم وتهذيب هذة الارادة من عمل الاتي 

*1-ضع قواعد واضحة 
*
قد يبدوا هذا الامر سهلا لكنة ليس كذلك فالطفل لا يعلم حجم التعليمات من يوم الى اخر وبالاخص ان حالة الاباء المزاجية متغيرة وايضا شدة التعب والارهاق وهذا ليس جيدا للطفل لكي يطيع الطفل القاعدة ينبغي ان يتعلم بوضوح ما هي هذة القاعدة ؟          -ومتى يتعلمها؟
مقال هل يلعب جوني بالكرة في البيت عندما يكون والدية موجودين ام ممنوع علي الاطلاق ام احيانا اذا فجوني ليس مذنبا اذا كسر الفازة وهو لا يعلم القاعدة 

*اسلك مع الطفل حسب هذة القواعد*
*نفذ ما تضع القاعدة وتشرحها للطفل لابد ان تتبعها كل الوقت اذا كسر الطفل القاعدة عن خطأ لابد ان يؤكد والاب والام على هذة القاعدة *التي كسرها الطفل ومساعدة الطفل ان يفهم الخطأ ويراة بوضوح ولكن اذا كسر القاعدة عمدا وتحديا للاباء ينبغي ان نهذب قلب الطفل ولا يجب ان يستسلم الاباء تحت اي سبب
الى اللقاء في الدرس القادم 

ما هي الطرق المسيحية والطرق الخاطئةفي التربية


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*متابع
معكم
موضوع مهم جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يديم خدمتك أستاذى
موضوع رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *متابع
> معكم
> موضوع مهم جدا
> الرب يباركك*​


الرب يباركك
اشكرك للمتابعة والمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع 


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ربنا يديم خدمتك أستاذى
> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
وشكرا للمتابعة


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ضرورة  ان ينمو الطفل في بيت يعرف قيمة قراءة كلمة الله وحفظ الايات واهمية  المذبح العائلي وحياة الصلاة مع ملاحظة ان هذة الممارسات الروحية بدون  ايمان ميتة (يعقوب 2 :14-26)

الموضوع بغاية الاهمية عزيزي
انما اشدد على هذه النقطة المهمة جداً
لاننا قادمون على عصر الله ينجينا منه
رائع اخي العزيز
جزيل الشكر لمجهودك القيم
بركة الرب تكون معك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ضرورة  ان ينمو الطفل في بيت يعرف قيمة قراءة كلمة الله وحفظ الايات واهمية  المذبح العائلي وحياة الصلاة مع ملاحظة ان هذة الممارسات الروحية بدون  ايمان ميتة (يعقوب 2 :14-26)
> 
> الموضوع بغاية الاهمية عزيزي
> انما اشدد على هذه النقطة المهمة جداً
> ...


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## AdmanTios (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كتابي المقدس يوصي الابناء ان يطيعوا والديهم ويقدموا الاحترام الكامل (افسس 6: 1-3)(تثنية 5 -16)
> 
> ​



*موضوع رائع سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب
نعم صدقت إذ تحُثنا تعاليم الكتاب المُقدس
علي الطاعة و الإحترام المُتبادل ما بين
الآباء و الأبناء فهي علاقة مُتصلة بعضها البعض
فمتى كان إيماننا بالمسيح إيماناً صادقاً فلابد
أن يظهر في هذه المُعاملات و  في علاقتُنا
مع  أقرب الناس معرفة بنا فهي تورث بالعمل الصالح

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة
العمل و كل عمل صالح ......... سلمت يداك*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع رائع سلمت يمينك أخي الحبيب
> نعم صدقت إذ تحُثنا تعاليم الكتاب المُقدس
> علي الطاعة و الإحترام المُتبادل ما بين
> الآباء و الأبناء فهي علاقة مُتصلة بعضها البعض
> ...


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
التي اضافت رونقا من الجمال


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع راااااائع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> موضوع راااااائع


الاروع هو حضورك 
شكرا للمشاركة 
الر ياركك نورتي الموضوع


​


----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد الدروس كلها اهم من بعض
ومفيده لينا كلنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك يارمسيس 
ويعوض تعبك​


----------



## روزا فكري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش يارمسيس جيت اقيم معرفتش
ليك تقييم عندي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بجد الدروس كلها اهم من بعض
> ومفيده لينا كلنا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يارمسيس
> ويعوض تعبك​


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 ديسمبر 2013)

سلسلة موضوعات هامة جدا
لكل اسرة ولكل مسيحى
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سلسلة موضوعات هامة جدا
> لكل اسرة ولكل مسيحى
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mary naeem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الروعة اخي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الروعة اخي


شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد كعاده موضوعاتك رمسيس
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ومنتظرة باقي الدروس​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد كعاده موضوعاتك رمسيس
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ومنتظرة باقي الدروس​


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رمسيس حقيقى كل مواضيعك  مفيدة جداااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رمسيس حقيقى كل مواضيعك  مفيدة جداااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


الرب يبارك حياتك 
دي رسالة ولازم اقدمها بكل امانة 
ليكم يا اعز ىاخوات وافضل منتدى احبة من كل قلبي 
شكرا يا رورو لمشاركتك الغالية 
نورتي الموضوع 

​


----------



## اليعازر (18 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع وباهتمام شديد..
التربية الصحيحة للنشء اهم مسؤلية يطلع بها اﻻباء.
ربنا يبارك تعبك.
.


----------



## max mike (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرب يباركك على المعلومات والشرح الجميل​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> متابع وباهتمام شديد..
> التربية الصحيحة للنشء اهم مسؤلية يطلع بها اﻻباء.
> ربنا يبارك تعبك.
> .


اولا شكرا لاهتمامك ولمتابعتك الشديدة

 ثانيا نورت الموضوع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *الرب يباركك على المعلومات والشرح الجميل​*


نورت الموضوع 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لو اخطاء الاولاد لابد من العقاب 
وفى فرق بين العقاب والضرب 
ميرسى جدا لتعب محبتك موضوع مهم جدا 
ومفيد لكل بيت مسيحى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> لو اخطاء الاولاد لابد من العقاب
> وفى فرق بين العقاب والضرب
> ميرسى جدا لتعب محبتك موضوع مهم جدا
> ومفيد لكل بيت مسيحى


الرب يباركك
نورتي الموضوع 
بمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم رائع وقيم 
شكرااا لمجهودك الرائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## sherihan81 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوع مفيد جداً اخي ابن يسوعنا،
 رغم ان تطبيقه صعب في هذه الايام، لكن مع الصلاة والعمل بالكلمة وتعليمها لاولادنا...
سيصبح الصعب ممكناً...لانه لا يعسر عليه امر..

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك واشكرك على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## bent el noor (19 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع استاذ رمسيس وخاصة ان البيت يكون كنيسه كان معلمنا بولس دايما يقول 
سلم لى على الكنيسه التى فى بيتك 

ان دور الاب والام هو تعليم الطفل الفرق بين القيم المسيحية والقيم العالمية وهذا ما يجعل الاطفال شخصيات سوية في المستقبل تستطيع ان تواجة الحياة سو يبقى الاطفال مديونون لوالديهم اذا تعلموا هذة القيم العظيمة التي هي اساس سلوكي لمواجهة ضغوط الحياة 

ودى نقطة مهمة جدااااااااا

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع ومنتظرين البقيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم رائع وقيم
> شكرااا لمجهودك الرائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​


الرب يباركك
شكرا لتشجيعك لي 
شكرا لمشاركتك 
نورتي الموضوع 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *موضوع مفيد جداً اخي ابن يسوعنا،
> رغم ان تطبيقه صعب في هذه الايام، لكن مع الصلاة والعمل بالكلمة وتعليمها لاولادنا...
> سيصبح الصعب ممكناً...لانه لا يعسر عليه امر..
> 
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك واشكرك على الموضوع الجميل*​


الرب يبارك حياتك 
اختي الغالية شيريهان شكرا جدا للكلام الرائع 
الذي اضاف نورا للموضوع وهو مع الصلاة والعمل سيصبح السهل ممكنا
شكرا 
نورتي الموضوع بمشاركتك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع رائع استاذ رمسيس وخاصة ان البيت يكون كنيسه كان معلمنا بولس دايما يقول
> سلم لى على الكنيسه التى فى بيتك
> 
> ان دور الاب والام هو تعليم الطفل الفرق بين القيم المسيحية والقيم العالمية وهذا ما يجعل الاطفال شخصيات سوية في المستقبل تستطيع ان تواجة الحياة سو يبقى الاطفال مديونون لوالديهم اذا تعلموا هذة القيم العظيمة التي هي اساس سلوكي لمواجهة ضغوط الحياة
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا علي المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع  مهم  جدا يا رمسيس

وتعليم  الطفل  للصلاه  منذ  الحداثه 3-4 سنوات
مع  حفظ  بعض  الآيات  الصغيره
والمواظبه  علي  الذهاب  إلي  الكنيسه ومدارس  الأحد
وفيما  بعد  قراءه  الأنجيل
هي  الطريق  الأوحد  للنشأه  المسيحيه  السليمه

الرب  يبارك  تعب   محبتك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> الموضوع  مهم  جدا يا رمسيس
> 
> وتعليم  الطفل  للصلاه  منذ  الحداثه 3-4 سنوات
> مع  حفظ  بعض  الآيات  الصغيره
> ...


_*فعلا كلام حضرتك مظبوط 
لازم البيت يكون كالكنيسة 
يجب وجود اللة فية حتي يكون منارة لكثيرون ولاجيال قادمة 
الرب يباركك يا استاذي 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
نورت الموضوع 




*_​


----------

